# Lion Heads vs Angoras?



## MiniLopHop

What are the differences between lion heads and angoras? I thought lion heads only had the long wool as a mane, but pictures I have seen lately they are fuzzy all over. Is that just a baby trait? I was told at the rescue that my boy is an angora, so I was just curious. He certainly is very fluffy all over!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

angora wool is much thicker. a lionheads wool, or fur whatever it is, can not compare to an angoras. Some lion heads have a double mane. I raise fuzzy lops which their entire body is covered in wool and it cant compare to the amount an angora has lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Some of the pics I've seen of Angoras look a a fur explosion.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

He looks more like an angora to me. Lionheads tend to not have the ear tassels and the fur doesn't keep growing the way an angora's does. Also, lionheads are quite a bit smaller than angoras, lionheads are usually about 3.5 pounds while angoras are about 5-10+ depending on the breed. 

Your guy looks like he has the body and ear fur of an English angora, but the cleaner (no wool) face might be from a french angora. An accurate weight would be helpful to determine more as would a clear picture from the side to see his whole body.


----------



## SNM

my little sister saw some angoras in the Domestic Rabbit mag this month. She couldn't tell what it was. Angoras are literally balls of fluff....they look fake sometimes.

She wanted some..i was like... I'm not brushing that everyday


----------



## LindyS

Lol I like booth breeds. Pretty neat buns.


----------



## Skybunny11

He looks more angora, lionheads usually have thinner fur. He is very cute


----------



## MiniLopHop

The fur around his face has been trimmed so he has bangs that are growing out. I was at the vet this morning and at 10 months he is 5 pounds. I am just greatful that he tollerates me brushing him every day. I don't want it to get out of control


----------



## nochoramet

Yes Lionheads are a lot smaller. And yes when they're babies they're fuzzy all over but as they age they lose the wool on their backs. How fuzzy they are as adults depends on whether they are a teddy, double mane, single mane, or no mane. Lionheads also are not supposed to have hair on their ears and if they do it's because they probably have angora in their bloodlines or they have a mutated mane gene. Houdini is a cutie


----------



## rabbitgeek

He looks like an angora. There are a lot of people who are crossbreeding English and French Angoras to "improve" the angora.

What often happens is the rabbits that are born do not meet the expectations of the breeders and so they sell those crossbreeds as pets or "woolers" for people who want to have angora wool to spin.

That could be where your little bunny boy came from.

Breeding angora rabbits is a gamble even for breeders who only breed purebreds. When breeding purebreds there is expectations based on experience so chances of success are much higher.

When doing cross breeds it is like mixing two decks of cards and trying to predict what five cards will come up off the top of the stack.

Lower percentage of success.

But your angora looks good. I can't tell if he is still growing a coat or if he has just short wool. But I like the color and I think it would spinup into a nice yarn.

His wool looks well groomed. Most of our angoras tolerated grooming quite well. 

Have a good day!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Thank you everyone for the explinations and compliments. Houdini is turning out to be such a love. He does not like cameras though. I have a couple pictures that are a bit better showing his whole body. The rescue had been cutting his hair to make the grooming easier. I swear it gets longer every day. I have a friend at work that is going to try spinning his wool into yarn. She is very excited by how soft it is. It's a great deal that working together we will both get free angora scarves!

He came from a hoarding situation in Canada last June. My local rabbit rescue group took in some females that happened to be pregnant. He is the son of one of the females.

I discovered on accident that he loves to sit in front of the fan set on high. It is so cute to see the breeze blowing his fur like a puppy sticking its head out of a car window. It was so cute I left it turned up and situated so he has the choice to be in the breeze or not. He won't let me get a picture of it though.


----------

